# Pg success on clomid, how many cycles did it take?



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi all, 

Just being nosy, but those of you who've had pg success on Clomid, how many cycles did you take before it worked? 

Cheers, Laws xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Take a look on the success thread which is "sticky" towards the top of this Clomid board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=40064.0

Also, if you use the search facility on this website, I'm pretty sure this question has been asked a few times 

Good luck
Natasha x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

I concieved on my first cycle of clomid, which was a bit of a shock as id convinced myself it hadnt worked

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Lawsy, have you thought of putting this in the voting room? I am on 2nd cycle of clomid and would be interested in the results. I did read somewhere that if you take clomid to boost ovulation it usually takes at least three months but not sure how true this is.

Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

sarah9475 said:


> Lawsy, have you thought of putting this in the voting room? I am on 2nd cycle of clomid and would be interested in the results. I did read somewhere that if you take clomid to boost ovulation it usually takes at least three months but not sure how true this is.
> 
> Sarah


Hi

There is already a very similar poll on the Voting board - as I mentioned, try using the search facility and you will usually find lots of relevant posts/threads 

Here's a few I found on Voting board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80613.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95502.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95763.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63776.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95490.0

I've never heard that if you're taking clomid to boost ie ovulate naturally but to release more eggs, that it can take 3 mths to work....unfortunately there are no hard and fast rules with clomid. I took clomid for 6mths a couple of years ago - I ovulate fine, in fact I have naturally high progesterone levels and it's thought I release more than one egg naturally sometimes - I was prescribed clomid to boost, responded well and released 2 or 3 eggs each cycle (tracking scans and progesterone levels indicated this) but sadly all BFN. Admittedly I'm not a great advert for clomid but then I do have quite a few things causing problems, and ovulation is actually not one of them ! 

If you don't ovulate naturally, then I have heard that it may take around 3mths for your ovaries to reawaken properly and be kick started into ovulation, but again, there are ladies who have conceived 1st time round.

Clomid can and does work...it's been around since the late 1950's-early 1960's and if it wasn't a successful fertility drug they wouldn't still be prescribing it over 40 years later.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks everyone xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't ovulate naturally, I got pg with my first 50mg clomid cycle.

Good luck to you all.

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I had sporadic ovulation and conceived with my first cycle of clomid but sadly m/c I have since had a BFP with medicated IUI and am now nearly 34 weeks pregnant  

wishing you loads of luck


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Hi hun with my dd it was first go. this time i think it took 5/6 gos

good luck hun.xx


kel


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Kelli, cd22 round 2 n counting!!!!!!!!!!!11xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

i have been taking clomid on and off since jan this year,, 

and as of yet no luck, didnt take it last month as i had a HSG so took it this month, 50mg..

used instead cups and b'd every 2 days, on day 18 at the moment so hopefully i 'o' over the past couple of days


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

with my 1st daughter (2003) i fell pregnant on 3rd month of clomid, this was with the follicle tracking scans.

i then had 3 months of clomid (2006), prescribed by doctor and didn't fall pregnant.

with this pregnancy i fell on 1st round of clomid, again with follicle tracking scans.

for me i think it's all about timing, are you having the scans mid cycle ?


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi pumpkin how r u? No scans no, so unsure if working, as had lots of pain 1st cycle, but nothing too drastic this time round.

Kewlgirlno1- Good luck, hope this is ur mth xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Siobhan_H (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi

With my first pregnancy (Oliver now 3) it was the 5th round.....with my next pregnancy (sadly ectopic) it was 7th round....with third pregnancy (miscarriage) it was 6th round.

HTHs

xx Siobhan xx


----------

